# cabbage sausage soup



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

one head cabbage
two cans chicken broth
two cans stewed tomatoes
one medium white onion
tony's to taste
amount of sausage and type your choice [i like Zumas]

slice sausage
chop cabbage and onion pour it all into a large pot 
cook it down and enjoy!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Perfect ingredients. Feed this to a big crowd at the deer camp. I could eat it for brunch after a hunt.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

That's some good stuff....and fun for the whole family


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a good one , real simple. Sometimes those are the best !


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

I love this soup...
Sometimes, if I want to change it up a little, I add cubed potatoes and cook til tender.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

you can throw just about anything it there with good results. squash, bell peppers, carrots, celery, garlic, beer...
just remember that certain vegs take longer to cook and adjust.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man, that sounds good...


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds great, thanks


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I whipped this up the other night. I followed the recipe to the T , but added an additional cup of water.

Tony C'S to taste with a little garlic pepper added.

Was awesome !!!! and one of the easiest things to make.

Thanks for the recipe !!!!


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

made this the other night, and i dont like cabbage but man this stuff was great! quick and easy, will make it again


----------



## beentheredonethat (Dec 30, 2010)

Made this recipe the other day and ate it all weekend. Really good. I used homemade deer sausage and rotel. I call it Vietnam special like Si Robertson.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Cabbage and Beef Soup*

2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 pound ground beef
1/2 large onion, chopped
5 cups chopped cabbage
2 (16 ounce) cans red kidney beans, drained
2 cups water
24 ounces tomato sauce
4 beef bouillon cubes
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper

Directions
1.Heat oil in a large stockpot over medium high heat. Add ground beef and onion, and cook until beef is well browned and crumbled. Drain fat, and transfer beef to a slow cooker. Add cabbage, kidney beans, water, tomato sauce, bouillon, cumin, salt, and pepper. Stir to dissolve bouillon, and cover. 
2.Cook on high setting for 4 hours, or on low setting for 6 to 8 hours. Stir occasionally. Enjoy


----------

